# Home Tower Speaker Questions



## WhiteFiver (Nov 11, 2008)

I have a couple old Sony tower 3-way speakers, hooked to an old Sony amp/receiver. The drivers on both of them were blown (10"), so I replaced them with some JL Audio drivers that I had lying around. So I'm wondering....is it worth replacing the tweets/mids with a semi-cheap option available online, and sticking with these speakers? I'm mainly interested in keeping something similar to this, because all I have on the receiver, is speaker outputs, no subwoofer outputs, and I like my movies to actually feel like such.
Pics of setup:


----------



## drabina (Sep 18, 2009)

I would not keep the speakers. When I got tired of my old system, I went with Mission bookshelf speakers that I found for $80 few years back and picked up Infinity subwoofer for $45 from Craigslist. My current setup allows to connect bookshelf speakers thru the subwoofer so it would work with your receiver.

This is my 2 cents.


----------



## WhiteFiver (Nov 11, 2008)

drabina said:


> I would not keep the speakers. When I got tired of my old system, I went with Mission bookshelf speakers that I found for $80 few years back and picked up Infinity subwoofer for $45 from Craigslist. My current setup allows to connect bookshelf speakers thru the subwoofer so it would work with your receiver.
> 
> This is my 2 cents.


How do you have that wired up?


----------



## drabina (Sep 18, 2009)

WhiteFiver said:


> How do you have that wired up?


Well, my receiver has two speaker outputs so I have bookshelf speakers connected to Speaker A and subwoofer to Speaker B.

But, I have the option to connect subwoofer to Speaker A and bookshelf speakers to speaker terminals on the subwoofer itself. In this case I would only need one pair of speaker terminals on the receiver.


----------



## backwoods (Feb 22, 2006)

really, you are wondering if the cabs are worth saving, and if you like the looks then go ahead.

If it was me, and to stay cheap, I would look for a cheap plate amp to handle the sub duties and just use speaker level line in connection to run it. That way you have the benefit of crossing them over high enough to allow a nice 3 or 4" widebander and throw in a tweeter.

just look for a design for a small bookshelf using a 4" and a tweeter to save you from doing your own crossover design and viola.

Or, ditch them all together, and buy some PE Br-1's when they go on sale for $100 and plug the holes on those cabs to use them as sub enclosures.


----------

